# Men's Warehouse



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I know ads are targeted, but I saw the ad for Men's Warehouse on the right banner. It's not top shelf, but it's usually better than Penney's, etc.

Right now, much of their winter stuff is up to 70% off. May not find your size, but the Joseph Aboud line is nice and I saw some shirts in there for less than $20.

Might be worth a look for you bargain hunters.


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm finding a number of good clothes deals right now.
I have two weddings to go to this year. Buying dress shirts can be expensive, thanks for the post!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Men's Wareshouse? I cannot remember the last time I wore a suit or even a sports coat.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> Men's Wareshouse? I cannot remember the last time I wore a suit or even a sports coat.


I got fussed out two weeks ago about wearing my Carhartt duster to be a pall bearer . It was 15 degrees...


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Men's Wareshouse? I cannot remember the last time I wore a suit or even a sports coat.


Sometimes you have to bury or marry someone...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Men's warehouse is OK, or was the last time I went there. I like Jo C Bank or whatever their name is


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Men's warehouse is OK, or was the last time I went there. I like Jo C Bank or whatever their name is


So does Mr. Pixie, but his favorite is Brooks Brothers. Although shopping at BB requires an excellent sale.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

BB is big money. How much do they knock off?

Thankfully it doesn't matter much to me any more. My dress up days are behind me for the most part.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> BB is big money. How much do they knock off?
> 
> Thankfully it doesn't matter much to me any more. My dress up days are behind me for the most part.


Clearance is a good start at BB.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Men's Warehouse is a good place to shop for a suit IMO.
As you might guess, I'm not an _*authority*_ on the subject, jeans and work boots are my forte'. 
But the few times I've needed to look sharp, they did a superb job - excellent prices, customer service and tailored too.
Take it from a frugal Scot, you won't go wrong there.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Men's Warehouse suits are glued together, they used this point to try to sell Mr. Pixie an overcoat, Joseph A Bank suits are sewn. If you buy a classic suit and expect it to last there is a big difference.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Men's Warehouse suits are glued together, they used this point to try to sell Mr. Pixie an overcoat, Joseph A Bank suits are sewn. If you buy a classic suit and expect it to last there is a big difference.


I've never seen a suit taped together.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Jolly said:


> I've never seen a suit taped together.


Me neither, but I've seen a lot of shoes held together with duck tape. Keeps the water out as I understand.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> I've never seen a suit taped together.


No tape, (where did I say anything about tape?) I said glued. You can Google if you like.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Maybe they've changed (?).
The suit I bought in the 90's was top quality, needle and thread, no glue.
If that's what they're selling now, that's terrible.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Never bought a suit from Jos. A. Banks but I have bought slacks, shirts and a couple of sport coats. They all held up exceptionally well. I know what I like when I see it and the sales staff has always made helpful selections and suggestions.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> No tape, (where did I say anything about tape?) I said glued. You can Google if you like.


Never seen a suit glued.

I suppose you could use a taped and welted seam on an overcoat or maybe some waterproof glue, but I don't think I've ever seen a man's suit with either,


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Ok, here's IP is talking about...

https://www.artofmanliness.com/2010...-suit-school-part-i-fused-vs-canvassed-suits/

And here's the 1818 suit mentioned in the article:

http://www.brooksbrothers.com/Regen...var_MK00816_Color=GREY&contentpos=4&cgid=0372

It's only $718 on sale, plus tax, of course. Probably could get it for $800, out the door. Pair that with a nice pair of Allen Edmunds oxfords ($400) http://www.allenedmonds.com/shoes/m...ord/SF270.html?dwvar_SF270_color=5615#start=3 ....maybe a Thomas Pink shirt (they do make good ones) @ $156, coupled with a decent BB tie ($50)...So between 1400 and 1500 bucks, you could be stylin' in class.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> Ok, here's IP is talking about...
> 
> https://www.artofmanliness.com/2010...-suit-school-part-i-fused-vs-canvassed-suits/
> 
> ...


Mr. Pixie's suit, the one where the Men's Warehouse salesperson told us that the suits were glued rather than stitched, didn't cost nearly that much. It was a cheap suit that he needed for a single event after he'd had surgery and his good suits didn't fit, many suits from Men's Warehouse are cheap, and most (if not all) are glued rather than stitched. Jos. A Bank suits are stitched, and you get what you pay for when it comes to tailored clothing. 

It's not a horrible thing to wear a cheap suit...


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Mr. Pixie's suit, the one where the Men's Warehouse salesperson told us that the suits were glued rather than stitched, didn't cost nearly that much. It was a cheap suit that he needed for a single event after he'd had surgery and his good suits didn't fit, many suits from Men's Warehouse are cheap, and most (if not all) are glued rather than stitched. Jos. A Bank suits are stitched, and you get what you pay for when it comes to tailored clothing.
> 
> It's not a horrible thing to wear a cheap suit...


Read the first article.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> Read the first article.


Why would I bother? You're the one that seems to be upset by the fact that Men's Warehouse sells cheap suits.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why would I bother? You're the one that seems to be upset by the fact that Men's Warehouse sells cheap suits.


Because you will find the line you are touting does the same thing.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> Because you will find the line you are touting does the same thing.


OK. :shrug:


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

So, unless one pays $800 for a suit (the sale price), one wears a cheap suit? Ok....I don't know about folks in upstate New York, but even when I was wearing a suit everyday for work, I never spent $800 on a suit. Didn't need to. There were suits out there that looked fine, wore well, packed in my airline luggage and came out looking pretty good. Besides, when wearing one for work, you need more than one. It takes about three suits and a couple of sports coats to really keep things going

I guess my suits must have just not measured up, but I'm too frugal to drop three grand a year on work apparel.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Had a italian tailor working as a machine operator in our factory just after he got here form the old company.

We were talking about suits but sadly he really didn't have all his materials and machinery set up.
Next day he come up and says that the men's store he did alterations for....was having a sale on suits....told me to come in and we picked some out.

Not sure what the name of the suits were..... but bought a 3 pc, a 2 pc, and a sports jacket.
About $500 sound about right at the time...so not cheap...

He did the fitting in the locker room and turned out 3 very nice suits.....
Worn them for many years...especially the sports jacket while traveling for work.

Then I put on weight...and could not wear them any more....factory had closed,... he and his brother opened up a custom tailor shop.....
Has retired now.....so no more good deals.
Have my "marry'em and bury them" sports coat now.....

Think I will ask to be buried in my buckskins.....LOL


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> So, unless one pays $800 for a suit (the sale price), one wears a cheap suit? Ok....I don't know about folks in upstate New York, but even when I was wearing a suit everyday for work, I never spent $800 on a suit. Didn't need to. There were suits out there that looked fine, wore well, packed in my airline luggage and came out looking pretty good. Besides, when wearing one for work, you need more than one. It takes about three suits and a couple of sports coats to really keep things going
> 
> I guess my suits must have just not measured up, but I'm too frugal to drop three grand a year on work apparel.


Why are you so wound up over cheap suits? It's not a life or death issue... be like Elisa.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

hunter63 said:


> Had a italian tailor working as a machine operator in our factory just after he got here form the old company.
> 
> We were talking about suits but sadly he really didn't have all his materials and machinery set up.
> Next day he come up and says that the men's store he did alterations for....was having a sale on suits....told me to come in and we picked some out.
> ...


A good tailor is the key, aren't they? Mr. Pixie has an athletic body and a good tailor can make him look very spiffy in even a mediocre suit.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why are you so wound up over cheap suits? It's not a life or death issue... be like Elisa.


I'm not. I tend to be a value shopper. While a thousand dollar suit may be well made, unless one has money to burn, why would you buy it? The lifetime purchase argument does not hold up, since styles come and styles go...I guess that an argument could be made for the classic English-type suit made from Harris tweed (I didn't specify Donegal, since Donegal tweed can be produced in multiple places and isn't usually the same quality), since that has remained the same for years.

When I was younger. and had more disposable income(i.e. before kids) I had a couple of tailor-made suits. Great fit, lasted well...But even at that, they don't last forever...I just couldn't see paying that when I did get to where I could afford it.

Just as a general question...How many of you guys wear $600 suits? $600 is where some nice Asian-made stuff starts to come into play. Any of y'all wear $800 or $1000 suits?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> I'm not. I tend to be a value shopper. While a thousand dollar suit may be well made, unless one has money to burn, why would you buy it? The lifetime purchase argument does not hold up, since styles come and styles go...I guess that an argument could be made for the classic English-type suit made from Harris tweed (I didn't specify Donegal, since Donegal tweed can be produced in multiple places and isn't usually the same quality), since that has remained the same for years.
> 
> When I was younger. and had more disposable income(i.e. before kids) I had a couple of tailor-made suits. Great fit, lasted well...But even at that, they don't last forever...I just couldn't see paying that when I did get to where I could afford it.
> 
> Just as a general question...How many of you guys wear $600 suits? $600 is where some nice Asian-made stuff starts to come into play. Any of y'all wear $800 or $1000 suits?


LOL. Knock yourself out.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

When the sun comes up and I go out to check my traps I'll be wearing at least $600 in clothing, just shoes and jacket get spendy.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Some men can get away with off the shelf inexpensive clothing. Others could be dressed by the Brooks brothers personal taylor, set down in a brand new Rolls Royce full of shapely young blondes and still look like a putz. Me? I buy most of my clothes at Wally World, drive a 28 year old ford pickup..... Saves me a whole lotta money that way and still look like a putz.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I wear Brooks brothers and Bruno Magli's when I go to the poophole where my chickens live. Because they let you, if you're rich.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Clem said:


> I wear Brooks brothers and Bruno Magli's when I go to the poophole where my chickens live. Because they let you, if you're rich.



I recognized your fashion sense when you posted that photo of you carrying the Chupacabra, reminded me of Paris Hilton and her Chihuahua


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> When the sun comes up and I go out to check my traps I'll be wearing at least $600 in clothing, just shoes and jacket get spendy.


Don't doubt it. A pair of $50 coveralls from WalMart and a cheap pair of boots probably wouldn't cut it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> I recognized your fashion sense when you posted that photo of you carrying the Chupacabra, reminded me of Paris Hilton and her Chihuahua


He really needs a pink rhinestone bag to carry the Chupacabra in swaggin' style. It should be a well made, sewn seam (no tape), tailored bag. The rhinestones could be upgraded to Swarovski crystal. Should we do a Go Fund Me?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Seeing as how I have a dog instead of a cow, I can be the rhinestone dogboy.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Jolly said:


> I know ads are targeted, but I saw the ad for Men's Warehouse on the right banner. It's not top shelf, but it's usually better than Penney's, etc.
> 
> Right now, much of their winter stuff is up to 70% off. May not find your size, but the Joseph Aboud line is nice and I saw some shirts in there for less than $20.
> 
> Might be worth a look for you bargain hunters.


Bet you never thought that a heads up in a suit sale turns into a drama...IMO.
LOL.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

hunter63 said:


> Bet you never thought that a heads up in a suit sale turns into a drama...IMO.
> LOL.


I know. It's weird what sets people off, isn't it? LOL


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I know. It's weird what sets people off, isn't it? LOL


Some people, yes.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I said I was going out to the woodpile, but I received this in my email, and I thought I would share an except:

_Dear Jolly, 

Thank you for contacting Men's Wearhouse.

I was able to get more details on how the suits are made. Yes, we do fuse some of the suits. The fusion will not be at a seam it is more so to help shape the suit and keep the cost down to the customer. 

*Fused Suits – The suit relies on the application of a variety of fusibles to create shape and structure.*
A few notes about fused suits:
_

_Most suits have some element of fusing used to add shape or strength to the garment._
_When fusibles are utilized as a substitution for canvas and other basic construction features, the suit will be less expensive but will not wear, drape, dry clean or generally hold up as well._
_As with fabrics, the quality of the fusing utilized will dictate the price, durability, and appearance of the suit._
_Not all fusing is bad._


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> I said I was going out to the woodpile, but I received this in my email, and I thought I would share an except:
> 
> _Dear Jolly,
> 
> ...


Wow. Your posts go above and beyond to substantiate the opinion of superiority. I'm in awe of your dedication, simply in awe. Rock on. LOL


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Wow. Your posts go above and beyond to substantiate the opinion of superiority. I'm in awe of your dedication, simply in awe. Rock on. LOL


It’s just amazing...the time he has on his hands....running a big hospital, with so many lives hanging in the balance. Truly a master of time management.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> It’s just amazing...the time he has on his hands....running a big hospital, with so many lives hanging in the balance. Truly a master of time management.


Plus there's the whole why bother to do it at all issue? If it was to prove a point, it was a definite fail.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm going to buy a new suit when Jacque's holds their going out of business sale.

geo


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks Jolly I found That interesting enough to look around the Internet a little bit about fusible suits It wasn’t at all what I thought it would be.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

This video illustrates the glued/fused/sewn interlining of a suit quite well for those that are interested. 




Glued/Fused is for cheap suits that will not last. Sewing the interfacing is for good suits that will last the test of time. While I understand that many working on a farm don't need a suit that lasts the test of time, many in the business world often do. Those suits can handed down and even re tailored to last through the years.

Ask any really good quilt maker. Fusible interlining or sewn on interlining. I will take the sewn quilt every time.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Gee, some folks were weaned on pickle juice, weren't they?

Just as a general question...How many of you have $800-$1000 suits hanging in your closet?


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok , I have made a call too my wife and suggested that she not get a glued suit too bury me in because if someone digs me up, it will not be fitting to reuse .


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Jolly said:


> Gee, some folks were weaned on pickle juice, weren't they?
> 
> Just as a general question...How many of you have $800-$1000 suits hanging in your closet?


Currently? Just one, but it's not nearly that cheap, it cost me everything I owned at the time and everything I will ever own. Not sure why I saved it, I've not worn it since our wedding day!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

When my husband was in the corporate world he had to wear suits all the time. Back in the 1950s and 60s over 90% of all clothes worn in the US and Canada were made in the US or Canad.a And they were of a fine quality and a reasonable price but not the ridiculously inexpensive clothing we get today made in slave factories. Millions of well paid full career jobs disappeared along with quality. Staring in the 1970s and 80s mass produced suits were not well cut or of good fabric but you could get two or three for what they used to cost for one. At this point it was worth our while to have his suits custom made. 

He changed his career and now he wears nothing but the kind of clothes we can buy at Mark's Work Wearhouse. As does everyone who lives up here in the north. However we have noticed a real change in quality. He used to buy Carhardtt pants, jackets and shirts because they were tough and durable but the factories have moved and now the quality is garbage. Fabric weave falls apart creating holes in the fabric, zippers and poppers break with hardly any use and the rims of sleeves and pant cuffs fray long before the the rest of the fabric fades. 

We think that this lack of quality and even supply has to do with the fact that the kind of clothes he and I and everyone else chooses to wear up here has now become extremely popular around the world. In fact we used to have the metrosexual look but now the new look is called lumbersexuals. It is quite strange to see bearded lumberjacks on all the streets of the cosmopolitan cities of the world.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Jolly said:


> Gee, some folks were weaned on pickle juice, weren't they?
> 
> Just as a general question...How many of you have $800-$1000 suits hanging in your closet?


My husband did. All of of his suits came from Brooks Brothers, etc. I ncluding his tux, ties and shirts.

We left that life behind when we moved to Idaho. Gladly.

Now he has zero suits (we donated the lot of them including the tux to our Mormon neighbors for their church missionaries) and he won’t buy one. Living in the west, that’s far more doable than it was in the northeast or Midwest. If an occasion arises that requires a suit, he doesn’t go. Fine with me.

We are invited to NYC this spring for a dinner with a bunch of hedge fund managers and he has no intention of buying a suit for that either. No idea what he plans on wearing.

I’m not super keen on the idea of going.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Currently? Just one, but it's not nearly that cheap, it cost me everything I owned at the time and everything I will ever own. Not sure why I saved it, I've not worn it since our wedding day!


I’ve heard you can get that on the payment plan, just five dollars down and all you’ve got for the rest of your life.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Plus there's the whole why bother to do it at all issue? If it was to prove a point, it was a definite fail.


Never said I ran a hospital. Of course, what we know about each other is what we say...Pix's hubby could be a bed-pan cleaner at a mental institution, where he met his wife, who was committed there. Or Lisa's husband may have nothing to do with hedge fund managers, but instead is attending a conference of gay strippers. Me, I'm just an on-line stalker, lining up my next murder victim. Clem isn't self-sufficient, he works at Credit Suisse as an investment banker. Etc.,etc.,etc.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

My last big clothing purchase was a red longjohn bottom that's all the craze. Seeing as how they were so fancy and all, I set them up on a shelf in the living room in case anybody came to visit me, they would see how prosperous I was. And I could say "Oh, that old thing? I ordered it on the internet, and set it there and forgot all about it, I got so many long john bottoms" and we'd laugh cause we'd know it was a lie.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Jolly said:


> Gee, some folks were weaned on pickle juice, weren't they?
> 
> Just as a general question...How many of you have $800-$1000 suits hanging in your closet?


Judging by the labels in them I likely have a few. A couple I know for sure carried prices above that when new but even with alterations I never paid that much.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Jolly said:


> Never said I ran a hospital. Of course, what we know about each other is what we say...Pix's hubby could be a bed-pan cleaner at a mental institution, where he met his wife, who was committed there. Or Lisa's husband may have nothing to do with hedge fund managers, but instead is attending a conference of gay strippers. Me, I'm just an on-line stalker, lining up my next murder victim. Clem isn't self-sufficient, he works at Credit Suisse as an investment banker. Etc.,etc.,etc.


Oh, absolutely. You never know who any of us really are outside of here. Your wife could actually be a Cajun pool boy you met while attending a KKK party.
Of course, then you wonder: why does one bother asking who owns what kind of suit if you are disinclined to believe answers anyway.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> Never said I ran a hospital. Of course, what we know about each other is what we say...Pix's hubby could be a bed-pan cleaner at a mental institution, where he met his wife, who was committed there. Or Lisa's husband may have nothing to do with hedge fund managers, but instead is attending a conference of gay strippers. Me, I'm just an on-line stalker, lining up my next murder victim. Clem isn't self-sufficient, he works at Credit Suisse as an investment banker. Etc.,etc.,etc.


We really don't know, do we? For instance, you could be forced to shop for suits at Men's Warehouse because the only other place that offers your size is Omar the tent maker. Or you could be a janitor rather than a lab rat. I could be an underwear model, and Lisa could be a spy. 

We'll never really know...


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Jolly said:


> Never said I ran a hospital. Of course, what we know about each other is what we say...Pix's hubby could be a bed-pan cleaner at a mental institution, where he met his wife, who was committed there. Or Lisa's husband may have nothing to do with hedge fund managers, but instead is attending a conference of gay strippers. Me, I'm just an on-line stalker, lining up my next murder victim. Clem isn't self-sufficient, he works at Credit Suisse as an investment banker. Etc.,etc.,etc.


Lisa and Clem post photo's to support their story's and you just post story's.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

And of the 48 bots listed on the home page right now, along with at least half of the "guests", most are taking notes of what ads to send who. Along with the government bots that see if you're spending more than your reported income would dictate you should.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> Oh, absolutely. You never know who any of us really are outside of here.
> Of course, then you wonder: why does one bother asking who owns what kind of suit if you are disinclined to believe answers anyway.


Because I'm not disinclined to believe the answers.

I've been knocking around the net since the Usenet days. Some people are blowing nothing but smoke, some will embellish a bit, but people will do that in real life. Mostly, though, folks are who they say they are.

Me? As a kid and young man, I did all the usual country stuff to make a dollar...Hauled hay, built fence, cut firewood. Worked while I was in college at the sawmill, paper mill and a couple of years for a natural gas pipeline company. I've done hospital work, both part-time and full-time, since 1980, from the bench to a department director's office. I've taught ten years at the University level as an adjunct. Owned a firearms and custom reloading business for almost 20 years. Did some consulting on the side for awhile. When I retired the first time, I switched gears, picked up a few FINRA licenses and worked as an IRA, dealing mostly with 457's.

Most men define themselves by what they do. That's my working life...Or, I could be a psychopathic murderer....


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> Lisa and Clem post photo's to support their story's and you just post story's.


Dad, I don't post photos. Never have. Photos are proof of nothing. For all I know, Lisa is a 6'4" guy with a shaved head. Either take me at my word or don't.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> Because I'm not disinclined to believe the answers.
> 
> I've been knocking around the net since the Usenet days. Some people are blowing nothing but smoke, some will embellish a bit, but people will do that in real life. Mostly, though, folks are who they say they are.
> 
> ...


Your posts define you as a braggart. Of course that's just my opinion.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

My Dad was a director of a hospital in Louisiana and if he was still alive would be laughing at someone here.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Jolly said:


> Dad, I don't post photos. Never have. Photos are proof of nothing. For all I know, Lisa is a 6'4" guy with a shaved head. Either take me at my word or don't.



I don't, I think you're full of yourself.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Your posts define you as a braggart. Of course that's just my opinion.


That and a dollar will buy you a cup of coffee at McDonald's.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> My Dad was a director of a hospital in Louisiana and if he was still alive would be laughing at someone here.


Which hospital?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Jolly said:


> Which hospital?


You post your full name and a photo of your wood pile and I'll tell you.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> You post your full name and a photo of your wood pile and I'll tell you.


You're welcome to PM me.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Jolly said:


> Dad, I don't post photos. Never have. Photos are proof of nothing. For all I know, Lisa is a 6'4" guy with a shaved head. Either take me at my word or don't.


Dang...I must be good. I’ve maintained the same personality here for over 13 years. And some people here know me on Facebook as well as have met me. But you know the elaborate lengths people will go to on the internet....


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> Dang...I must be good. I’ve maintained the same personality here for over 13 years. And some people here know me on Facebook as well as have met me. But you know the elaborate lengths people will go to on the internet....


Don't do Facebook, either.

But there are people on the net who know me and whom I've done business with. And since I use the same handle on any board I've been on, you're welcome to look me up and read away. You'll find I'm remarkably boring and consistent.

Edit... I just noticed I've been here longer than you have...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Jolly said:


> Don't do Facebook, either.
> 
> But there are people on the net who know me and whom I've done business with. And since I use the same handle on any board I've been on, you're welcome to look me up and read away. You'll find I'm remarkably boring and consistent.
> 
> Edit... I just noticed I've been here longer than you have...


But no one here to back you up? And Pixie has been here much longer than you.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> Lisa and Clem post photo's to support their story's and you just post story's.


IP has posted pics too, and you. We all know what we look like but while Jolly has made ugly implications about my and Pixies appearance before, funny he won’t post his own pic.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> IP has posted pics too, and you. We all know what we look like but while Jolly has made ugly implications about my and Pixies appearance before, funny he won’t post his own pic.


I wonder why? Hmm.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Four, and I am sure more to come, pages arguing about a clothing store. I am not sure if I should be impressed or depressed. 

Hat's off folks.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Four, and I am sure more to come, pages arguing about a clothing store. I am not sure if I should be impressed or depressed.
> 
> Hat's off folks.


So nice of you to join in.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It is nice to be wanted. Thanks. I had commented here early on. So good to see you here too.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Do the suits I bought at goodwill count ?
I.D have to go look at some labels if they do.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Same stuff, different day. Hormonal, I guess...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> Same stuff, different day. Hormonal, I guess...


If I'm hormonal, you must be hangry...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jolly said:


> Same stuff, different day. Hormonal, I guess...


I am curious why you post here if insulting other posters is what you have to offer? Is it just for the drama?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Jolly said:


> Same stuff, different day. Hormonal, I guess...


No doubt. They have supplements for testosterone problems I hear.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> No doubt. They have supplements for testosterone problems I hear.


You take testosterone?

That would explain some things.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Jolly said:


> You take testosterone?
> 
> That would explain some things.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3955331/


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

painterswife said:


> I am curious why you post here if insulting other posters is what you have to offer? Is it just for the drama?


Notice I try very hard to stay within the rules of being nice and rarely insult people. I do respond to some people with obvious anger issues.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3955331/


Wow, it's incredible how much of that information just works for some posters.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jolly said:


> Notice I try very hard to stay within the rules of being nice and rarely insult people. I do respond to some people with obvious anger issues.


That is one passive aggressive post.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

painterswife said:


> That is one passive aggressive post.


As in how, PW? You don't respond to people who like to say negative things about you?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jolly said:


> As in how, PW? You don't respond to people who like to say negative things about you?


I respond to people who say negative things all the time. I don't accuse them of having anger issues and pretend I rarely insult people in the same post.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> I am curious why you post here if insulting other posters is what you have to offer? Is it just for the drama?


After all attempts of reason fail, and are continually met with evasion and obfuscation, you just have to pop 'em.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

painterswife said:


> I respond to people who say negative things all the time. I don't accuse them of having anger issues and pretend I rarely insult people in the same post.


Go look at what happens when, and tell me that I usually fire the first shot.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> After all attempts of reason fail, and are continually met with evasion and obfuscation, you just have to pop 'em.


No I think he likes the drama.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

HDRider said:


> After all attempts of reason fail, and are continually met with evasion and obfuscation, you just have to pop 'em.


Like an old lawyer told me one time, you can't argue with a drunk. You either walk away or knock 'em off the stool. Walking away is always preferable, but sometimes not as satisfying.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

painterswife said:


> No I think he likes the drama.


As opposed to the people who have left this board, because they don't care for the drama?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> No I think he likes the drama.


I think so too, or he wouldn't be posting on a forum that he's said such nasty things about the admin, mods, and members.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I think so too, or he wouldn't be posting on a forum that he's said such nasty things about the admin, mods, and members.


I am confused, you talking about Jolly or you?


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I am confused, you talking about Jolly or you?


I dunno. I've never been banned from the board. I've never been given a time-out, either.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

And the usual suspects have stretched a simple thread about a suit sale to five pages.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jolly said:


> And the usual suspects have stretched a simple thread about a suit sale to five pages.


You are one of those usual suspects.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Jolly said:


> I dunno. I've never been banned from the board. I've never been given a time-out, either.


That would be the passive aggression. 
I have noticed that you never answer a post by me unless it’s to be snarky. Even if I answer one of yours in a non-snarky way. 
Wonder why that is. You take all of this very, very seriously, don’t you?


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

painterswife said:


> You are one of those usual suspects.


Not until prodded, PW. Don't want nuthin', don't start nuthin'. I am not of the temperment to let people run over me for their own amusement. I suspect most people aren't.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> That would be the passive aggression.
> I have noticed that you never answer a post by me unless it’s to be snarky. Even if I answer one of yours in a non-snarky way.
> Wonder why that is. You take all of this very, very seriously, don’t you?


I write like I talk. I talk like you're sitting across the table from me. I do try to be friendly and polite. I do have a character flaw, though...If somebody wants to get nasty or catty, I have a hard time not responding.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I am confused, you talking about Jolly or you?


You can't tell by the pic that I'm a woman? Or don't you realize that Jolly says he's a man?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Jolly said:


> I write like I talk. I talk like you're sitting across the table from me. I do try to be friendly and polite. I do have a character flaw, though...If somebody wants to get nasty or catty, I have a hard time not responding.


Don’t be praising yourself with faint damns. 

You give as good as you get.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> Don’t be praising yourself with faint damns.
> 
> You give as good as you get.


Ma'am, I try to counter-punch as effectively as I can, given the rules.

If some of y'all want to really tie into it, PM me and I'll give you a link to a general discussion forum I've participated in for much longer than I've been here. It basically has no rules and is the Wild West. But bring your A game, because I'm one of the dumbest people there.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> You can't tell by the pic that I'm a woman? Or don't you realize that Jolly says he's a man?


How do I know the pic is you?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> How do I know the pic is you?


I guess I could be using progressive pictures of some other woman as my avatar, it's more likely that Jolly isn't really male tho.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I guess I could be using progressive pictures of some other woman as my avatar, it's more likely that Jolly isn't really male tho.


Well, my wife will certainly be surprised. Must have been something in the water that caused her to have those kids.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> You can't tell by the pic that I'm a woman? Or don't you realize that Jolly says he's a man?


Like you said awhile back “the times are a changin”. If we assume your a woman that would be wrong. You may be one of those transgendered people.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Like you said awhile back “the times are a changin”. If we assume your a woman that would be wrong. You may be one of those transgendered people.


I could be transgendered, and you may be lying in most of your posts. How would we know?


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> I could be transgendered, and you may be lying in most of your posts. How would we know?


I guess I could be, I’m not, but you would be correct, same goes with you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> I guess I could be, I’m not, but you would be correct, same goes with you.


I'm the woman pictured in my avatar, and not transgender. I'm glad we have that settled.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm the woman pictured in my avatar, and not transgender. I'm glad we have that settled.


So you say


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> So you say


For pity’s sake. You can’t tell men and women apart at your age?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Not any more


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Not any more


Well then, how do you know what you are?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Well then, how do you know what you are?


Hold on, let me check.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

HDRider said:


> Hold on, let me check.


iny or outy doesn't mean much nowadays . It depends on the way the wind blows


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

So to speak


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I’d like to point out that your avatars come out about the size of the end of a pencil eraser so it’s hard for me to tell what they are pictures of. 
Of course my eyes are 
old.


----------

